# Some of my work



## Ausrob (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi all,
Having introduced myself, I thought I'd show some of my stuff.
Pics 1 and 2 are of a Krenov inspired cabinet in Sydney ********, American Beech and Tassie Blackwood.
Pics 3 and 4 are of an Australian Red Cedar sideboard.
Pics 5, 6 and 7 are of a sofa table in Tassie Blackwood with Red Gum breadboard ends.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

N I C E .............V E R Y N I C E Rob, you're obviously not a beginner.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

I agree, absolutely beautiful.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Welcome, and what beautiful work you do!

~Julie~


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very Nice Job Rob  beautiful timber

===


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Beautiful work Rob!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

G'day mate and welcome to the Router Forums. Where about in Oz do you live?
Beautiful work Rob or should I say "good on ya"?


----------



## Ausrob (Aug 24, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the kind comments.
Dr Zook, I live in a suburb of melbourne called Eaglemont.


----------



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

Lovely Ausrob top work..

I really like the blackwood, Im after some fiddleback Tasmanian blackwood if you or harry find any let me know or better grab it 

Awesome work and nice to meet you from Noel


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"fiddleback Tasmanian blackwood"

Noel, having been an Aussie for nearly 45 years, I hate to admit that I wouldn't recognise either if I tripped over them, sorry!


----------



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

*Harry*



harrysin said:


> "fiddleback Tasmanian blackwood"
> 
> Noel, having been an Aussie for nearly 45 years, I hate to admit that I wouldn't recognise either if I tripped over them, sorry!


We learn every day Harry every day  

I know you have seen this Harry but I will show it here as well just so others know what a very stunning timber this is.

Ausrob may have seen this type of timber ?


----------



## Ausrob (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Noel,

This is about the best I've been able to get. But I do have a metre or so of 32mm stored in the shed which looks pretty good. Maybe I'll find it one day!!


----------



## johncs (Oct 14, 2008)

I drove over east in 1970. I felt it was like going to a different country (but I would have visited just about every country in Europe!) - different plants, different soil, different animals.

Only the accent was the same!


----------

